# Need help locating a part for '84 evinrude outboard



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

So I have this near-pristine '84 Evinrude 8hp. 

Went to pull start it today and the rope spool tip broke. Part is shown in diagram here as part #6: http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/8181.cfm

Unfortunately it seems they no longer make it 

If anyone has any sources that has one of these, or if you have one laying around you'd like to part with, please let me know so I can get this gem back up and running. 

thanks

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Outboard salvage shop
Un-shore needed some parts too.
Posted here somewhere...

there it is:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1235231647


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Outboard salvage shop
> Un-shore needed some parts too.
> Posted here somewhere...
> 
> ...


Found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-T


----------

